

Experiments in Early-Stage Customer Acquisition (ESCA) - maxcameron
http://bigbangtechnology.com/post/experiments_in_early-stage_customer_acquisition_esca

======
dundas
Check out Hubspot's blog (<http://bit.ly/nDZyos> ) - they have really good
stuff on lead gen.

Also check out this video by Jason Fried of 37 Signals. Great explanation on
how they were able to grow their business with minimal marketing spend:
<http://bit.ly/ooclky>.

~~~
maxcameron
Hey Dundas,

Thanks for the links, those are helpful. I'll take a look and follow up if I
have questions :)

------
maxcameron
Hi,

I'm Max and I wrote this article. You should read this if you're interested in
Lean startup or Customer Development. I'm specifically curious about early
stage customer acquisition, and how you're doing it.

I'd love to hear your feedback.

Thanks Max from Big Bang

------
yalimgerger
Hi Max,

Have you tried killerstartups.com? For about a hundred bucks you can get a few
thousand pageviews. I used their service and was pretty happy. There are also
other similar sites. They are not as effective but each would bring a few new
subscribers.

~~~
maxcameron
Heya,

Thanks for the suggestion. How did the conversion rate from killerstartups.com
compare to ad campaigns, if you tested those as well?

Thanks

Max

~~~
yalimgerger
Ours is a B2B product for Oracle PL/SQL developers. It is a niche that does
not fit the demographics of killerstartups. So the conversion rate wasn't all
that great but it helps to get the word out. We had about 250 visits in the
first days of our web site being up which is not bad by our measures.

------
code4pay
I would have signed up but I am in Australia on Optus?

